# Honda 1000i



## NCFisher (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello Pros!
I just got the Honda 1000i. I currently use the 12v system. I wanted to get your opinion on the best above water set up that will not overload the generator. Also the most watts per bulb if I was going to use a two light system. Should I re-use my old globes or switch over to a halogen shop light and secure to my bow?

Thanks for your opinion!
NCFisher


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Buy 3 or 4 clamp style painter lights and cfl 100 watt equivilent bulbs !! The bulbs only consume 23 watts each ! Ive been using 3 with my cheap china 1000 watt generator with excellent results! My generator now only uses 1/2 gallon of mixed gas in 6 hours !!! Before with 1- 250 watt halogen and 2- 100 watt bulbs I was using a gallon of gas every 6 hours !!! Im saving gas and seeing just as good if not better with the cfl bulbs !!!!


----------



## NCFisher (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Flatswalker,
I just purchesed a GE 150 watt halogen bulb to go in my old globes. I wonder what the gas consumption will be. In a way, I don't mind the gas so much. It's going to be good to get rid of the 150 lbs worth of batteries out of the boat. I also worried about overloading the generator. Is there a tester of some kind that can determine the VA so I can have an idea on how many more lights I can add?
NCF


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Voltage X Amperage=Wattage
Wattage divided by Voltage=Amperage
Simple Ohms Law 
150 watt bulb divided by 120 volt gives load-1.25 amp each
The thing to make sure of on your generator output is that the frequency is correct-example 60 hz. This can be checked by the appropriate meter. Good luck!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I know you have the 1000 already, but it would have been money well spent to have gotten the 2000 instead. 

With the 1000 you don't want to draw more than [7.5 amps continuous]

That is VERY important!

Yes it says [120V 1000W max. (8.3A) If you do that you will burn it up.

Here are a few lights and what they draw that you could use, remembering NOT to go over the 7.5amp max.

300 watt Halogen draws 2.5amps....so 2 of those. 3 would put you right on the upper limit. I wouldn't do it and why I said the 2000 would be a better buy.

A single 500watt Halogen draws 4.2amps.

You could run 3- 150watt HPS [High Pressure Sodium] They start at 2.4amps and settle down to 1.4amps running. They would need to have capacitors in them to be that efficient.

A single 400watt HPS will draw 3.8amps continuous.

As to how long you can run the thing.....I don't know. But here is a suggestion. It says the tank is .6 gal. Take a spare 1 gal tank. Put .5gal in it No more. That way when your out on the water with hardly any light, you can take the .5gal can and just turn it upside down into the genny without fear of any spillage.

That is what I do, but have exactly 1gal in the can for my 2000. It holds 1.1gal. The 2000 with my setup 2-400 HPS & 2- 150 HPS will run in Econo mode for 5hrs.


----------



## NCFisher (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you X-Shark! That was really good information. I've learned alot from this forum.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 12, 2008)

Remove the vent from the fuel cap, get a 3-4" piece of threaded hollow stock to fit the vent hole, install a nut & washer on both sides to make it air tight and connect the generator to a boat tank and the little EU1000i will run for days. This works on the EU2000i also. They both have a Mikuni fuel pump just like the big v-twin Kohler, Kawasaki & Briggs engines. The tank can be 2-3' below the generator.

Oldtimer


----------

